# Heinrich ist berühmt.



## Raorkon (21. Februar 2008)

Ich war heute auf Wikipedia als ich das hier sah. Es ist wirklich nicht von mir geschrieben. Das finde ich ist eine Erwähnung in diesem Forum wert
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heinrich_Lenhardt
Heinrich ist auf Wikipedia. Ich will auch "hüpf hüpf"


----------



## Avalanche (21. Februar 2008)

GZ Heinrich! 

Ich lese, Du hast in den USA und in Kanada gelebt? Sehr interessant! Falls Du mal Zeit hast, mir von Erfahrung des Wohnens in den USA / Kanada  zu erzählen, wäre ich sehr erfreut, da ich selbst plane, irgendwann nach Kanada oder die USA auszuwandern.

Schönen Gruß aus Köln.


----------



## Shadria (21. Februar 2008)

gz Heinrich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ....jaaa... ich will ein Kind von... ähh.. ne doch lieber net... ein Autogramm reicht fürs erste...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schön das man auch bißchen mehr erfährt über die Menschen die "hinter" buffed stehen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (21. Februar 2008)

Den Artikel kenn ich schon, trotzdem Glückwunsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (21. Februar 2008)

Shadria schrieb:


> Schön das man auch bißchen mehr erfährt über die Menschen die "hinter" buffed stehen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mh ja, nur ist der Artikel weder von uns noch von Heinrich selbst. *g* 

@4v4l4nche 
Einfach mal die bisherigen buffedCasts durchhören. ;-)


----------



## K0l0ss (21. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh ja, nur ist der Artikel weder von uns noch von Heinrich selbst. *g*
> 
> @4v4l4nche
> Einfach mal die bisherigen buffedCasts durchhören. ;-)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....Fehlermeldung beim Öffnen des Links....


----------



## Lurock (21. Februar 2008)

Heinrich ist ja nicht irgendwer, die Computerspiele sind praktisch mit ihm aufgewachsen, der Eintrag bei Wikipedia ist ja wohl das Mindeste was er verdient hat! Vote Heinrich 4 President!


----------



## Veragron (21. Februar 2008)

Und wen nehmen wir als First Lady?
Unowiel?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fettes gz und so (8


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Und wen nehmen wir als First Lady?
> Unowiel?
> 
> 
> ...


mich!
für ruhm und ehre und geld tu ich alles


----------



## Veragron (21. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> mich!
> für ruhm und ehre und geld tu ich alles



Over my running corpse, sir.


Wobei....dich als First Lady...die geilste Sitcom ever. Giev plx. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Februar 2008)

dann will ich dem lieben heinrich doch mit gezeten

und wann kommen die versprochenen heinrich-actionfiguren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Februar 2008)

ich möchte hierauf aufmerksam machen

btw: is buffed bei euch z. zt. auch so lahm?


----------



## Zachrid (21. Februar 2008)

Da hab ich doch nicht schlecht Lust die CD rauszusuchen, wo die ersten "Multimedia Leserbriefe" drauf waren...


----------



## ZAM (21. Februar 2008)

Zachrid schrieb:


> Da hab ich doch nicht schlecht Lust die CD rauszusuchen, wo die ersten "Multimedia Leserbriefe" drauf waren...



Brauchst du nicht - die gibts fast alle bei youtube. Such übrigens da mal nach "Colonization".


----------



## chopi (21. Februar 2008)

hehe das ist doch das vid von heinrichs eigener "buffed-show",wo er noch andere haare hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nicht bös gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (22. Februar 2008)

Heinrich ist quasi die Reinkarnation des Chuck Norris für Computerspiele =)


----------



## Qonix (22. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 GZHeinrich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kintaroohe (22. Februar 2008)

hmmm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*bericht durchles*
*alles überdenk*
-Verbeugung-


----------



## Erothar (22. Februar 2008)

ein dickes *GZ* für den eintrag in wiki Heinrich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und noch weiter eine erfolgreiche Karriere für die Zukunft und hf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Psbuffed show is die beste) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (22. Februar 2008)

*GZ!!!*


----------



## Raorkon (6. März 2008)

Weiß Heinrich das eigentlich ????


----------



## Avalanche (18. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh ja, nur ist der Artikel weder von uns noch von Heinrich selbst. *g*
> 
> @4v4l4nche
> Einfach mal die bisherigen buffedCasts durchhören. ;-)



Schon gemacht, ich meinte allerdings schon etwas detaillierter...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Invoke (18. April 2008)

Tja Heinrich, wird Zeit dass du endlich die UNS gründest.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuzilla (18. April 2008)

Gratz Heinrich,

ich erinner mich noch an die Happy Computer Zeiten, als man Stundenlang Basic-Programme
abtippte um dann tagelang die Tippfehler zu suchen.

Nur damit irgendwann mal ein Block in der Größe einer Streichholzschachtel über den Bildschirm
flog, wenn man eine Taste drückte.

Das ganze war dann eine Golf-Simulation  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße von einem genauso jung gebliebenen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arikros (8. Juli 2008)

Ein fettes GZ an Heinrich, aber ehrlich, wer wird seinen Namen da suchen? (soll nich beleidigend sein Heinrich, bin nur realistisch)


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Juli 2008)

Arikros schrieb:


> Ein fettes GZ an Heinrich, aber ehrlich, wer wird seinen Namen da suchen? (soll nich beleidigend sein Heinrich, bin nur realistisch)


willst du nich langsam mal mit deinen postcounter pushenden sinnlos comments aufhören??


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Heinrich ist ja nicht irgendwer, die Computerspiele sind praktisch mit ihm aufgewachsen, der Eintrag bei Wikipedia ist ja wohl das Mindeste was er verdient hat! Vote Heinrich 4 President!


/sign^^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> willst du nich langsam mal mit deinen postcounter pushenden sinnlos comments aufhören??


Postcounter increased by 1

hmm was hast du gesagt?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. Juli 2008)

Ist heute irgendwie Día de Muertos oder warum werden so viel Leichen ausgegraben?


----------



## Dopeilli (24. November 2008)

Erstmal, sry, das ich diesen alten Thread raus ziehe, aber Sufu ergab des hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, hier ist noch eine andere Seite über Heinrich Lenhardt: http://www.kultboy.com/redakteur/45/
Da sieht man auch ein 17 Jahre altes Bild von ihm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

HAHAHAHA das sieht ja genial aus^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trotzdem ein ganz schön alter Thread


----------



## Haxxler (24. November 2008)

Mich würde mal interessieren wer damals den Eintrag bei Wiki über ihn geändert hat und geschrieben hat er sei im April gestorben oO Zum glück steht das ja jetzt nich mehr drinne ^^


----------



## GrafvonRotz (24. November 2008)

Die Zeit bei der gamestar wurde komplett vergessen in dem Artikel...


----------



## Ich Buch (24. November 2008)

öh der heinrich wechselt die firmen ja wie die unterhosen glaubt ihr er belibt bei buffed? der haut doch ja eh wieder ab


----------



## Smoleface (24. November 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> öh der heinrich wechselt die firmen ja wie die unterhosen glaubt ihr er belibt bei buffed? der haut doch ja eh wieder ab



du wechselst deine Unterhosen 4x im Leben?


----------



## Independent (24. November 2008)

*Heinrich ist Gott*[sub][/sub]



> Die Zeit bei der gamestar wurde komplett vergessen in dem Artikel...



...bei wem? Oo


----------



## HGVermillion (25. November 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> ...bei wem? Oo


Die-die-früher-gut-nun-nicht-mehr-so-gut-sind-PC-Spiele-Magazin-Gamestar


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (25. November 2008)

Stimmt eigentlich das Gerücht, dass Heinrich bei Monkey Island mitgearbeitet hat?


----------



## HGVermillion (25. November 2008)

Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> Stimmt eigentlich das Gerücht, dass Heinrich bei Monkey Island mitgearbeitet hat?


Naja, wo sie LeCucks Haare herhaben wissen wir ja jetzt, bei Heinrich dürfte es ja wohl um das Datum herum etwas luftig obenrum geworden sein. ^^


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (25. November 2008)

Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> Stimmt eigentlich das Gerücht, dass Heinrich bei Monkey Island mitgearbeitet hat?



Spiel doch einfach mal den zweiten Teil nochmal durch. Im Abspann wird er namentlich genannt als "Berater bei blöden Witzen" (für die deutsche Übersetzung). Für die deutsche Übersetzung war übrigens Boris Schneider verantwortlich....hach, wie ich die Pc Player Zeiten vermisse.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thalak (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab eben beim stöbern etwas ziemlich altes gefunden und musste herzhaft lachen. 

-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdl8l5lLHXc

Wenn man sich beim linken Moderator mal die Haare wegdenkt, sollte der eigentlich ziemlich vielen BuffedShow-Zuschauern bekannt vorkommen *g*
...und man braucht ein Telefon mit *Tonwahl* - lol!!! Über 13 Jahre alt, wie die Zeit doch vergeht.
Auch sehenswert, die Folge 3/95 -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaPKc_2GGtM

Ich bin mal weiterstöbern, wollt das nur der breiten Buffed-Community nicht vorenthalten *g*

Edit: lol, ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-excQt_gxL0
"Erstmal ein paar fiese technische Daten: 486er, 35MB Platz auf der HD, 4MB RAM, 8MB wären besser, das Spiel braucht einen echten Power-PC!" Geil!


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Jap Heinrichs superstelle dort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leider gibts die Zeitschrift nimmer, aber immer wieder lustig Heinrich mit Haarpracht zu sehen :>


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Dezember 2008)

Heinrich hatte Harre? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein Weltbild schwankt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (22. Dezember 2008)

Achja die guten alten Zeiten, Multimedia Leserbriefe, Heinrich mit Haaren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryl (23. Dezember 2008)

Jaja der Heinrich... Aber am geilsten sind die Pullis und Hemden... Ich krieg mich einfach nimmer wie der gute alte Heinrich da aussah!

Edit: Die Brille beim dritten Link is der HAMMER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (23. Dezember 2008)

göttlich, einfach göttlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich empfehle euch die Langer & Lenhardt Folgen anzuschauen. Gibt bisher zwar nur 3 aber die sind sehr geil.

Fallout 3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dc7R1UUWqZM

Dead Space: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wWhSg6bJWU

Left 4 Dead: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m27Ba8bP83M und http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zki81wN9cSM


----------



## Estren (29. Mai 2009)

Heinrich ist unser Rockstar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (30. Mai 2009)

Für das was er geleistet hat und immer noch leistet, verdient!

Mein Respekt.


----------



## dalai (30. Mai 2009)

Estren schrieb:


> *Heinrich* ist unser Rockstar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Musstest du wirklich für diese überaus weltbewegende, aus 4 Wörter und einem Smiley bestehenden Aussage eine alten Thread hochholen und damit sowieso nichts zur allgemein in diesem Thread hochwertige und qualitativ ausgezeichnete inexistente Diskussion beitragen? 
(Hätte ich aus kürzer und weniger kompliziert schreiben können, nach der Hälfte des satzes wusste ich nicht mehr was ich überhaupt schreiben wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Heinrich ist "berühmt", schön für ihn und für manche von uns, aber das musst du auch nicht dazu missbrauchen deinen Postcounter um +1 zu erhöhen.


----------



## simion (30. Mai 2009)

Heinrich!


----------



## Zonalar (30. Mai 2009)

Nunja, Heinrich hats verdient^^Wird mal wieder Zeit, dass er im Buffed-cast auftaucht. Er war dieses mal nicht dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Ich hab alle Buffed-casts gehört! Mindestens 4 Mal! 
Und die Buffedshows bis zu Folge 120. Jezz hab ich kein bock mehr, die rauben zuviel Zeit....


----------



## mastergamer (31. Mai 2009)

Heinrich! Heinrich! Heinrich ftw!


----------



## Razyl (31. Mai 2009)

Wer mehr von Heinrich hören will:
http://www.lenhardt.net/
Dort gibt es mittlerweile 4 Ausgaben des Spieleveteranen Podcasts - sind sehr gut :>


----------



## Kurta (31. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub Wiki spioniert unser Leben aus O__O *angst hab*


----------



## sympathisant (3. Juni 2009)

will ja die ganzen fans hier nicht vor den kopf stossen, aber da reinzukommen ist nicht besonders schwer.

immerhin haben es auch Playboy 51, Schnappi und viele andere bedeutungslose menschen geschafft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estren (3. Juni 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Musstest du wirklich für diese überaus weltbewegende, aus 4 Wörter und einem Smiley bestehenden Aussage eine alten Thread hochholen und damit sowieso nichts zur allgemein in diesem Thread hochwertige und qualitativ ausgezeichnete inexistente Diskussion beitragen?
> (Hätte ich aus kürzer und weniger kompliziert schreiben können, nach der Hälfte des satzes wusste ich nicht mehr was ich überhaupt schreiben wollte
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, ne - da war eigentlich ein nettes Foto dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.kultboy.com/gfx/red/45.jpg
Das Foto in meinem beitrag sieht man erst wenn man das Aufgerufen hat - Link ist von der Wikipedia-Seite.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juni 2009)

Estren schrieb:


> Heinreich ist unser Rockstar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



..... thread nekro bäh ! ban plx lol 

wie man alte threads ohne sinn und verstand pushen muss .. schlimm
hmm irgendwie versteh ich die "gegen postcounter freaks" ja .. hmm

najo wenn soldjaboy 50cent und sogar bushido nen eintrag bekommen wiso nicht iene person die wirklich was getan hat ..


----------



## Zonalar (3. Juni 2009)

DU hast ja wohl den Grössten Post-Counter von uns allen ^^Soll ich mal deine Beiträge druchlesen? Mal schauen, ob du auch immer so informativ und sachlich und konstruktiv bist, wie du dich darstellst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BtT: Ich mag Heinrich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es scheint, als wäre er erfolgreich im Leben.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juni 2009)

jedenfalls inhaltlicher als "heinreich <-- ... der heisst heinrich <-- nix reich .. ist ein rockstar ..
invormativ hängt immer vom betrachter ab


----------



## mastergamer (3. Juni 2009)

@ Minastirit. Nur weil du vielleicht "erfolgreiche Rapper/Hip-Hoper" verabscheust, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass sie nichts getan haben. Im Gegenteil. Also, vorher überlegen, dann wieder überlegen, im Google informationen raussuchen, und DANN erst solchen Stuß von sich geben.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juni 2009)

2pac eminem etc verabscheue ich nicht und das sind erfolgreiche rapper .. bei beiden komlett aufm pc und soweit möglich auch viele original cd's genau wie von einigen der "meiner meinung <-- nach" richtigen rapper ..
gut ich habe das "ich finde bushido/50cent und soldjaboy haben keinen platz bie wikipedia verdient" vergessen. ich finde einfach die neuen sind alle mist .. 
massiv/fler und wie diese "meiner meinung nach .." möchtegern rapper sich nennen wollen

ich überlege mir genau was ich schreibe


----------



## Urengroll (4. Juni 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 2pac eminem etc verabscheue ich nicht und das sind erfolgreiche rapper .. ..................
> ..............................ich überlege mir genau was ich schreibe





2Pac ist tot oder willst du nochmal überlegen...................^^


----------



## Zonalar (4. Juni 2009)

Nunja, da es eigendlich nichts mehr zum Thema zu sagen gilt UND um irgendwelche unnötigen Zwiste zu vermeiden, bin ich auch für ein /close


----------



## Banload (4. Juni 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 2pac eminem etc verabscheue ich nicht und das sind erfolgreiche rapper .. bei beiden komlett aufm pc und soweit möglich auch viele original cd's genau wie von einigen der "meiner meinung <-- nach" richtigen rapper ..
> gut ich habe das "ich finde bushido/50cent und soldjaboy haben keinen platz bie wikipedia verdient" vergessen. ich finde einfach die neuen sind alle mist ..
> massiv/fler und wie diese "meiner meinung nach .." möchtegern rapper sich nennen wollen
> 
> ich überlege mir genau was ich schreibe


Du überlegst dir genau was du schreibst? Das gleicht sich aber nicht aus mit dem was überhaupt du schreibst.
Ich muss dir zusprechen, dass New School meist Bullshit ist - das heisst aber nicht, dass diejenigen nichts leisten, oder? 
Du kannst eine Hühnerfarm betreiben - Die Hühner legen zwar die Eier, aber du selbst musst sie verkaufen, verstehst du?
Übrigens, 2PAC war nicht raptechnisch, obwohl auch spitze, der beste aber rein von der Ansicht her hat er sich sehr viel erarbeitet.
Die Zeit vor dem Kommerz, verstehst du?



Urengroll schrieb:


> 2Pac ist tot oder willst du nochmal überlegen...................^^


Das heisst nicht, dass man ihn nicht als gut bezeichnen kann, oder?
Die besten Rapper sind bereits alle tot. (Big Pun, Big L, Biggie, 2PAC) Legenden.


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Juni 2009)

ich bring das ganze wiede rauf die richtige Schiene ^^

*thumbs up*

aber solang er noch nich bei Stupidedia isses noch nicht das gelbe vom Ei ^^


----------



## Banload (4. Juni 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> ich bring das ganze wiede rauf die richtige Schiene ^^
> 
> *thumbs up*
> 
> aber solang er noch nich bei Stupidedia isses noch nicht das gelbe vom Ei ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sowieso


----------



## El Homer (5. Juni 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> .....
> ....
> 
> najo wenn soldjaboy 50cent und sogar bushido nen eintrag bekommen wiso nicht iene person die wirklich was getan hat ..


hey ich bin zwar metal fan aber 
50cent ??
sodjaboy und Bushido....auf ALLE fälle !
aber fifty ?....nein min jung ^^


----------



## Dabow (9. Juni 2009)

Raorkon schrieb:


> Ich war heute auf Wikipedia als ich das hier sah. Es ist wirklich nicht von mir geschrieben. Das finde ich ist eine Erwähnung in diesem Forum wert
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heinrich_Lenhardt
> Heinrich ist auf Wikipedia. Ich will auch "hüpf hüpf"



Kennt man,,,, jedoch auch von mir ein GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich will da auch stehen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (9. Juni 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Ich will da auch stehen ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja, dann solltest du mal was relevantes getan haben, sonst würde dein beitrag nur kurz bestehen.


----------



## Brozan (23. März 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTvRJas9BKo&feature=player_embedded

Diesen Link habe ich beim surfen im interwebs gefunden.
Fande ihn ganz lustig


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2011)

Brozan schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded
> 
> Diesen Link habe ich beim surfen im interwebs gefunden.
> Fande ihn ganz lustig



Wir haben für Youtube-Videos einen Sammelthread ==> http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/21654-eure-youtube-lieblinge/

Da hättest du das Video passender posten können :-)


----------



## Carcharoth (23. März 2011)

Ich finds ja eigentlich gut, dass die Suchfunktion benutzt wird. Aber Juni 2009? oO


----------

